# Full House Farms 2016 kidding thread! Baby watch!



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 17, 2015)

Yay! Goats are getting fat, first fresheners are starting to get their cute little udders, and the expectant does are getting grumpy and hungry.

Our first two are due just before the new year- both Nigerian dwarfs. Aravis (fom One Fine Acre) has grown into a gorgeous yearling and is due Dec 21 (148 days) and Orchid, who will be a third freshener is due Dec 22 (147 days since that's when she has always kidded.) I'm expecting at least twins from Aravis and triplets would not surprise me a bit. Orchid had triplets (all bucks) last year and twins her first freshening (all bucks) so I'm guessing triplets again, but REALLY hoping for a girl to retain. These two are buddies and went to a friend's house to be bred by some outstanding bucks- so I'll try to get photos of them.

Then, due January 2nd is Trixie our Lamancha herd matriarch and huge milk producer (milking 13 months as a FF). She's already got an udder as big as the Lamacha that we milked through from January and she still has 6 weeks to go! She also had twin boys, so yes, at least one girl would be great. We also have a FF NOA Lamancha due around January first. I don't have an exact date on her- but it's between Dec 16- Jan 14, but probably towards the beginning of that range. She was really skiddish when we got her and hard to catch to check her daily. She took Best Jr Doe in show at the North Florida Fair earlier this month so we are excited to see her udder.

These four were all confirmed pregnant by blood test.

We have three more Nigerians are three more Lamanchas due in late Feb-mid March as well. I'll post photos from my phone later.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 17, 2015)

I am excited to watch along


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2015)

You are due some girls
Aravis's dam has had 3,4,3 and 4
But her half sister Moonpie had 2 beautiful 3.5 lb does her first freshening I hope you get the same
We ended up selling her litter mate Nutmeg to some good friends and Fortunato is going to visit her soon


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 19, 2015)

Aravis
Orchid
Trixie
Tootsie
Aravis's cute little udder fluff


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 2, 2015)

Hoping your Christmas babies are all healthy doelings!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 7, 2015)

Last night we did our official family "guess how many babies" contest. 

My guesses are:
Aravis 2 (3 wouldn't shock me)
Orchid 2 (3 wouldn't surprise me here either)
Trixie 3 (2 wouldn't surprise me. She had twin bucks last time and she has 3 1/2 weeks and she's much bigger)
Tootsie 1 (2 wouldn't surprise me)

Farm History shows:
1 single birth
6 twin births
2 triplet births

14 boys/4 girls (13/1 registered goats) 


Really I just want some girls! 

Pic is Trixie the Huge! (And an udder to match) she's due the 2nd of January.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 9, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 10, 2015)

I can't wait to see your kids! 

If my goats are bred, they wouldn't be due until April.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 14, 2015)

We are in the "one week until high alert" stage here.
Aravis should go first- probably around next Tuesday- unless Tootsie surprises us since we don't have an exact date on her. Then Orchid shortly after. Then a week later, Trixie. Not knowing a date for Toostie is driving me crazy. But, not as much as if I didn't have the positive blood test on her.

Lots of little projects to finish around the farm this week. I need to section off another kidding stall in our 12x12 horse stall (one is done), clean out the Nigee barn, and get some photos off my phone so I have room for lots more baby goat photos. Yay!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2015)

I am excited to watch as they get closer and watch babies grow


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 16, 2015)

Boom.  Following.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 20, 2015)

Well- as the goats like to always keep us on our toes by having their own schedule and plans...

Thursday Orchid was acting odd. Nothing concerning on it's own, just odd. We put her in the kidding stall and I turned on the monitor, but nothing. Friday morning her udder was visibly larger. We had to go pic up two months of feed that was delivered and I needed to go to the bank. Came home at 2 and had DD go check on her. She called me and said, she's pushing! Made it back just in time for a big flashy white with black boy! Waited for another one. And waited, and waited... No baby in canal. Called a more experienced breeder and decided just to watch. Turns out she just had the single. Just unusual since she's had twins and triplets. He's lovely. He nursed within 5 seconds Of the cord breaking. Baby on day 143. 

Sunday morning I noticed Aravis's udder was tighter. Decided since he was a first timer, not contracting, and the kids had a Christmas thing to go ahead and go to church. Came home and she had a mucus string. She started pushing around 4. She had to push a while- and boy was she a screamer! But, we could see the baby's tongue going in and out in the bubble. Very interesting! Finally she pushed out a huge baby girl! After she was born I guessed she was the only one- and was right. I'll weigh her in the morning. She's a lovely Chamoise like mom, but with broken white on one side. 

I'm interested to see what Tootsie and Trixie have planned! If Trixie ony has one I might loose it though- she's huge!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies
That is a big one Aravis has
Can't wait to see the weight


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2015)

Ahh what cute kids and that boy is HUGE... Nigis have such fun colors, makes me jealous as I like eye candy goats.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats on the new arrivals!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats on the babies! They are gorgeous! I love the little buck's color... like cookies and cream ice cream! Maybe he should be named C&C? The doeling is HUGE!! No wonder momma screamed! Sorry it's been singles so far... Hope you get a few twins and more doelings!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats on the early Christmas presents. That is basically what they are


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats and so glad all went well! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congratulations!  They are both so cute!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 21, 2015)

It's not 2016 yet!!  

Congrats on the kids


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2015)

So, how does Aravis's first udder look?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous buckling! My what big kids you have!  What were the weights?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Congratulations on the new kids!! That's a pretty doeling!


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice! It's lopsided except after I milk when it's mostly empty since baby prefers one side- but I'm excited to see it in another week or two when I separate baby at night! 

A little pocket (normal for most FFners)- but otherwise nice shape and everything. I'm super happy to have my surge milker, though, for that tiny little teet on the side baby isn't nursing. Being a third freshener Orchid isn't too bad to milk, but Aravis is hard to milk when that one side is tight and full! 




OneFineAcre said:


> So, how does Aravis's first udder look?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Nice! It's lopsided except after I milk when it's mostly empty since baby prefers one side- but I'm excited to see it in another week or two when I separate baby at night!
> 
> A little pocket (normal for most FFners)- but otherwise nice shape and everything. I'm super happy to have my surge milker, though, for that tiny little teet on the side baby isn't nursing. Being a third freshener Orchid isn't too bad to milk, but Aravis is hard to milk when that one side is tight and full!


Cool


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 22, 2015)

I have convinced her (Aravis' baby) that both side are good! Well, she might have figured it out on her own, but I'm taking credit! 



Orchids boy may have. She wasn't as lopsided tonight. 


OneFineAcre said:


> Cool


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

What did you mean by a little pocket?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> What did you mean by a little pocket?


In the forudder, where there is a "pocket" between the udder and does belly. I'm sure you've felt it.

I feel like that's a horrible description.

It's a Little shelf above the forudder. 
Orchid had one as a FF but didn't the second freshening. They are usually worst right after kidding when the udder has more edema too.


OneFineAcre said:


> What did you mean by a little pocket?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2015)

I know what you are talking about
For udder doesn't blend smoothly into abdomen
Coleus has it a little too
I got a pic
It's a deduction but not a deal breaker for a doe
My all time favorite doe Flat Rocks Here For The Party has it too


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like Tootsie might kid today. I'd guess tonight. Her udder looks fuller and around her tail looks more sunken in. I didn't feel them. (she's our recently acquired still skittish goat- so she's still not really into being touched all over. That should make milking exiting)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 27, 2015)

Good Luck , keep us posted!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 27, 2015)

@One Fine Acre
Here is Aravis's udder pic. Not full- just mid afternoon with baby nursing.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 28, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Good Luck , keep us posted!


Tootsie had a nice little buckling last night just before 10pm.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats! What a cutie


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 28, 2015)

congrats on the adorable babies.  and glad the little ones have figured out that mom has two faucets.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 29, 2015)

Congratulations! A Lamancha, right?
He's so cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2015)

Three singles.
That's seems odd.
You would have thought at least one set of twins from 3 kidding's.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 29, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Three singles.
> That's seems odd.
> You would have thought at least one set of twins from 3 kidding's.


 
Well, good and bad news on that front.

 I walked out to the barn at 7am and tootsie was pushing. Of coarse, I turned the monitor off last night...  I helped her with a dead little doeling. No horrible smell or anything- but I'm guessing it passed Sunday when she kidded. Weirdest thing since she delivered the placenta and everything Sunday night. And why is it always the girl? :crying: But, mom is doing fine and still doing a good job feeding the buckling. She's on abx as a precaution and might have a low grade fever, but considering it was 88' here and super humid it might have just been the heat. Not my idea of a fun day, but it could have been much worse.

I ended up having to milk Trixie today too. She's been huge for weeks, but she was dripping milk everywhere even while standing this afternoon. I milked 3 quarts of colostrum without milking her out just to relieve her! Thankfully no lumps or chunks or hardness in her udder. She's just an over achiever. If she doesn't kid in the next 24 hours I'll just bottle feed the baby's some colostrum. She's at 145 days and is softening up so who knows? Of coarse, that means my new barn cam is back on keeping me awake again tonight. Lol. The stupid roosters....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2015)

That's too bad with Tootsie


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 29, 2015)

hate that you lost the doeling and yes it always seems to be the doeling and never that big old buck kid. idk why.  hopefully tootsie will be fine.  i know you'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 30, 2015)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Tootsie's doeling!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 31, 2015)

SO sorry to hear about the doeling. hope everything turns out good with Tootsie.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 3, 2016)

how is tootsie doing today?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope Tootsie is doing ok... How about trixie? Has she had her kid(s) yet? Hope no issues there!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry about the lapse in updates. Kidding season! Lol

Tootsie has pulled through just great. Her kid who was the size of a Nigee with long legs is growing fast! (He was around 3 lbs) His name is Rollo- and he will go as a wether since mom is a grade Lamancha and a FF. He's catching up with Trixies babies fast. (More on that in a bit.) Other than having to hold her up every time I milk so she doesn't sit and her habit of pooping on the milk stand she's great. Sigh. I guess that's the downside of getting a very skittish free doe. But, she's come a long way. She hops on the milk stand and will even keep eating while I pet her head and back.

Aravis's baby has been named Gwendolen. She's huge too. I need to weigh her again, but she was 4 lbs a few days after birth. Pretty good size for a Nigee girl from a small doe.

Trixie ended up kidding just as I predicted- on the one day we had plans, but she finished up before we had to leave. NYE around 2pm. Obviously she's been planning her comeback as "favorite goat" since beside milking copious amounts of milk she gave us two huge twin DOELINGS! I'll add photos of Pop Tart (light tan sort of chamois) and Poppyseed (black with swiss markings.) They were 6.12 and 7.5 at birth. Pop tart is a bit thicker and has a really fluffy coat and Poppyseed weighs more and has super long legs and body and is taller and a bit heavier.

So that concludes round one of kidding. We have our two biggest shows in the next month. One the weekend of Jan 16th, and the State Fair the first weekend in February. So, besides milking and taking care of babies that's our next event.

I'm also pretty proud of myself. I disbudded all the Lamanchas all by myself (with just a "holder") for the first time. Doing it wasn't as bad as the anticipation of having to do it. I've been watching and helping the last two kidding seasons, but knew it was time to just bite the bullet and do it myself. It's still my least favorite thing about dairy goats, but better than having to take them to another farm and coordinate schedules.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 8, 2016)

Good job!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 8, 2016)

Aww, Congratulations!! Glad everyone is well!
Good job on the disbudding! I can imagine that must be scary!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations - that's great news! Can't wait to see pics of the twin doelings!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 8, 2016)

Trixie's girls at 12 hours old.

Gwendolen and Rollo

The Lamancha pile. They're just a little friendly!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

They're beautiful!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 9, 2016)

what beautiful babies!!  congrats that they are all strong and healthy.  i love the look on trixies kids face.  she's going to be a pistol.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 9, 2016)

goatgurl said:


> what beautiful babies!!  congrats that they are all strong and healthy.  i love the look on trixies kids face.  she's going to be a pistol.


Trixie is a huge trouble maker and diva- so I'm expecting her doelings to be a handful!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!  They are so adorable! I just love seeing pictures of Lamancha goat kids, their ears are so cute! 
I like the name Gwendolen.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking kids


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 9, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, more babies!

Periwinkle (unregistered ND)had boy/girl twins this morning. I knew she'd kid this week but was telling myself probably not until at least Wednesday. Tuesday morning she looked like she had the past few days, ate, etc. I walked out around noon with my son to get eggs and peeked back there and there was a baby half out! Just like last year she had a big girl first, then a slightly smaller boy. Girl is cream/tan like last year too- but her boy is almost pure white other than a tiny black spot on each poll, on his lip, and one ear. They are all doing great.

We send in blood on Magn (the FF Lamancha I wasn't sure got bred) and she is pregnant with mini manchas and due the end of April. I couldn't get blood on Prissy, but she's getting an udder and is due mid- April.

Next is Ruby (Lamancha) due on the 13th.
Queen (registered ND) due on 20/21
Daisy (un reg ND) due on 29th

We sold our little Lamancha buckling last weekend, so that's always good. (He was 8 weeks).

We also had Pop Tart, Trixie's little brown doeling break her leg two weeks ago. Never a dull moment... She seems to be doing well and we are hoping
it heals perfectly. If not she may not be a show goat, but will still be a really healthy home milker. Vet says usually back legs heal well in young goats. She getting very spoiled to say the least. She was sold before the accident, and if she heals well they still want her, but I told them I'd rather them wait to decide since it will be to an FFA show home.

So, enjoying my week of break before more kids.

Big ADGA two ring Nigerian Dwarf show this Sunday. I'll have to post pics of the lovely shaved and bathed bucks.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 2, 2016)

Great news!!! Always good to get a doeling


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 10, 2016)

Periwinkle's boy has been named "Stuart little" by my daughter! 

Ruby (3rd freshener LM) is at 150 on Sunday, so I'm expecting babies Friday or Saturday. She's pretty huge! So, I'm thinking 2-3. Hopefully at least one girl.

Queeny is due the next weekend but she was almost a week early ( day 143?) last year as a 1st freshener so I'm watching her close.

Then Daisy is due the last week of March.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Whoooo hooooo!

Ruby had... TRIPLETS last night! Well, this morning. I think they were actually born on two days, but that would probably confuse ADGA so I'm going with the 13th. 

Oh, and not triplet bucks. Lol

She had d, b, d.

 I got a request for a buck the day before we kidded and have a backup buyer for him too- so I'm glad I got one. He will go at 10-12 weeks. The two girls are great too. The FFA girl who was going to buy PopTart who broke her leg is probably going to get the brown one (at my suggestion) at two weeks old as a bottle baby and the solid black one will be for sale weaned.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats.
Seems you are having a great kidding season.


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 15, 2016)

congrats!   they look adorable.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats.
> Seems you are having a great kidding season.


Yes, while healthy is the main goal it's sure nice to have some does to sell!

Now I just have to keep them safe. No more broken legs!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 21, 2016)

Woke up to a single doeling from Queenie (xdrinian) this morning. The first birth we've missed this year. She's sneaky! Baby was bouncy and warm (even though we are having a cold snap with lows in upper 40s). 

She's a chocolate buckskin with blue eyes. I had a reservation for a registered doeling so she is spoken for. Good thing or I might want to keep her! 

Daisy is next- probably middle of next week.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2016)

She's a pretty little thing! Love the coloring!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 29, 2016)

Well not huge. Tiny to be exact. Tiny Quads!!!! Ligaments were gone Sunday night, but she was acting normal. Put her in kidding stall. Same at 12:45. I forgot to set my alarm, but my four year old woke me up at 3:30 so I went out to check since I was awake. I walked around the corner and thought i might be dreaming. Babies everywhere. Well, three dry ones up and walking, and one partially dry just standing. Way to go Daisy! Smallest is 2 lbs (light buck), another about the same (splashy buckskin girl), and two 3/3.5 lb buckskin boys with white splashes- one more than the other. I've been supplementing the white boy since he seemed a little slower, but on my Monday 3am feeding I saw him nurse and he's pooping well now too. I'm offering a bottle 3-4x a day instead of every 3-4 hours.

Daisy looks great considering and while she looked pregnant and bigger than lay year she can hide 4 babies really well. I know- you guys really just want pictures. I have two- and I'll get better ones today if it ever stops raining


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats! Good thing you forgot to set the alarm or we might all still be waiting!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats - they are precious!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats, great job Daisy!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 29, 2016)

Great job daisy!  They look good!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 30, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow - that's great news!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 16, 2016)

Prissy had a huge single boy last Sunday night. He was at least 6#, and bigger than some of our purebred Lamancha newborns, and he's 1/2 Nigee! He's white/cream, and has tiny elf ears (almost gopher- might be borderline). He's going with mom to a new home Monday. Awesome family who's buying a bred Nubian from another breeder friend. He's going to be so spoiled by their two young girls. The wife is a chef and is so excited about having fresh milk.

Magn is due with minis late next week- then no more babies until at least October. August/September is our "we can go on vacation" time since I usually only have a few goats in mil and no one kidding.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 16, 2016)

"the Hulk"


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2016)

The hulk is a right handsome little guy!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 23, 2016)

Argh! Magn is on day 152. I just want babies already- and to be done with kidding season. Mostly so I can start breeding for next year.  She looks ready, but nothing says, "I'll be pushing out some babies in the next 8 hours" either.

Prissy and her boy, and Daisy and her two kids I didn't pull are both at their new homes. Stuart (Periwinkle's white Nigerian boy) and VonTrop (Daisys buckskin bottle baby) also went to their home- a repeat customer who bought Prissy's twin wethers last year and love them.

Milking 6 actually feels... weird. Like I'm missing somebody. With all these bottle babies I actually am missing Prissy's milk. Yet another reason Magn needs to get with the program. I'm feeding four bottle babies (only one is a Nigee) and only one of my does isn't feeding babies as well as being milked. I am separating Trixie's twin doelings all afternoon, though, so I'm getting some milk from her in the evening. Her "babies" are 16 weeks, so it's time.

I stopped milking Aravis, but she's still nursing Gwen- who is almost as big as she is at 4 months! I should post a picture.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2016)

Did I hear posting pictures?  Yeah, yeah! That's the ticket! Post pictures!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 24, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Did I hear posting pictures?  Yeah, yeah! That's the ticket! Post pictures!


Aravis and her 4mo old Gwendolen


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 24, 2016)

The boys: Cruz (Crusader) 4 mo old Lamancha buckling, The Lord Drinian, and Alex, both 2 year old Nigerians and best buddies.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 25, 2016)

Really? Still no babies from Magn.
I've only had one goat go past 151 days, and she was 1/2 Sannen,1/2 Lamancha and went to 154 with a huge single doeling. 

I'm not worried. She's eating and fine- but I'm tired of waking up at 3am and checkling on her. But, I know the first night I don't she will have them. Stupid doe code! Today is 154.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 25, 2016)

Ugh....hope she goes ahead and gets it over with!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2016)

X2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 25, 2016)

Go give her a squeeze LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2016)

Aravis' sister kidded last week with triplets.
Pretty capacious udder for a FF.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 26, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ugh....hope she goes ahead and gets it over with!


So far, no dice. I was home ALL DAY yesterday and even went and got the girls a huge half roll of oat hay. They love that stuff. Thought maybe she'd want more room to eat and pop that baby out, but it didn't work.

Then today, when I was actually close to getting concerned, I decided to double check my dates and make sure I didn't figure her due date wrong. These things have happened before... So, I looked and yes, she was bred on Nov 22, so that makes her due date the 20th or 21st. Then I turned the page, and BOOM, guess what? I bred her again. December 10. Which I don't at all remember. Good thing I wrote it down... So I guess I get to sleep for another week.

The bad: The Saturday that she will be at 147 we have 4H district events. Thankfully it's only 35 minutes away unlike before when it was a little over a n hour away. The Sunday she's due is Mothers day and we have afternoon plans. I'll just hope it works out I guess.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 26, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Aravis' sister kidded last week with triplets.
> Pretty capacious udder for a FF.


That's awesome. Aravis's was great for a FF and a single. I'm really excited to see her next year. I can tell a huge difference in my third freshener that had a single versus twin/triplets in the past. She still has a nice udder and is milking great, but just never reached the same production- and I milked her twice a day from the day she kidded. I really liked having late December babies so we are planning on that again for most of the Nigerians and any of the Lamanchas I can get bred that early.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 8, 2016)

We are on baby watch. Her udder is a little fuller. Shes due the 10th (150 days). I'm not sure anything will happen tonight, but not sure it won't either.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 9, 2016)

We are on the home stretch. Contractions and some goo!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 9, 2016)

Oh man- she's a screamer! She's not even pushing. Even at 3am I wouldn't have missed this one. Lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2016)

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## luvmypets (May 9, 2016)

How's she doing?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 9, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> How's she doing?


Great! 

She had a lovely doeling. My daughter thinks shenis done. She's very good size for a mini mancha! Was up and nursing in 10 minutes on her own.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 9, 2016)

Sorry for the gross udder picture- but wow- she has a nice rear udder an a for udder to match! She's a first freshener.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 9, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 9, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 10, 2016)

I think it was One Fine Acre awhile back that said something to the like there is no such thing as a kid that isn't cute.  Loose paraphrase but it is true.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

Congratulations on all these kids!! Man they are adorable!


----------

